# Peru Balsam



## gekko62 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just unpacking after my move....picked up an unopened bottle of peru balsam & it broke clean around the base.WAAAAA what a mess!!! :shock: 
Anyways,it was really really thick.I don't know if the more liquidy stuff had already leaked out(didn't look like much had escaped) or its just like that.My open bottle is not thick at _all_. Only difference is the new one says steam distilled & the open one vacuum distilled. What's it usually like,& has anyone else experienced this difference?Got me curious. :? 
On the upside,my kitchen smells pretty darn good!  :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh ... big "bugger bum poop" Lisa. How annoying. Does it smell like anything else? I haven't sniffed any yet because I haven't got any.


----------



## gekko62 (Jan 23, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Oh ... big "bugger bum poop" Lisa. How annoying. Does it smell like anything else? I haven't sniffed any yet because I haven't got any.



Useless as I am at describing scents,I'd say its partway tolu,benzoin,amber-an earthy spicy hippy vanilla-ish eo. Yummy,whatever! Gearing up for an escentials order in the next couple weeks so Im enquiring re the difference in viscosity between these oils.Throws a spanner in the 'dilute the tolu' works if PB is almost as thick. :?


----------

